# That sad moment.



## Gamma (3/1/15)

That sad moment when you misread the opening date of eciggies and only notice AFTER you have placed your order and paid....

And now the long wait till the 15th.

Seems like I will have to find coils from another vendor

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Riddle (3/1/15)

Gamma said:


> That sad moment when you misread the opening date of eciggies and only notice AFTER you have placed your order and paid....
> 
> And now the long wait till the 15th.
> 
> Seems like I will have to find coils from another vendor



I done the exact same thing last year by eciggies as well.


----------



## DaRoach (3/1/15)

I believe they have an agent in centurion.


----------



## Soprono (3/1/15)

Its that same sad moment when you decide to get into the world of Vaping during the December holiday period !!! Stock shortages, closing times seems like nothing has been in my favour!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gamma (3/1/15)

DaRoach said:


> I believe they have an agent in centurion.



Hmm. I have already opt'd for pickup at main office and they are 2min away from my home, so might as well wait.
Was looking forward to test my istick out and getting some Atlantis coils.


----------



## Marzuq (3/1/15)

I can totally relate. It's so sad that u can't help but laugh at yourself


----------



## Gamma (3/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> I can totally relate. It's so sad that u can't help but laugh at yourself



The worst part is. You now consider putting in another order with some other place, just to get it before the 15th!
My wallet hates me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Richio (3/1/15)

Surely you can place an order elsewhere and email them (explaining your story) to cancel your order and credit your account. Win - Win


----------



## Arthster (3/1/15)

I couldn't decide to click on "Funny" or "Can Relate" so I clicked "Can Relate" 

But I find it funny Cause I to have to wait until the 15th

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I couldn't decide to click on "Funny" or "Can Relate" so I clicked "Can Relate"
> 
> But I find it funny Cause I to have to wait until the 15th



Hehe, whenever I can't decide I just click the damn "Like" button....Facebook has really fcked up my brain

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------

